# i miei/tuoi (genitori)



## a malta

Buon giorno, Buenos dias!
Spesso, i possessivi "i tuoi, i miei, i suoi" sostituiscono:"i tuoi, i miei, i suoi genitori".
Accade la stessa cosa in spagnolo? Farò un paio di esempi:

So perfino dove andranno i tuoi stasera, e di te poco e niente!
Hasta se donde se iran tus padres/los tuyos esta tarde...

A casa dei miei non c'è mai silenzio.
En las casa de mis padres/de los mios nunca hay silencio.

Graziegracias


----------



## Neuromante

a malta said:


> Buon giorno, Buenos  !
> Spesso, i possessivi "i tuoi, i miei, i suoi" sostituiscono:"i tuoi, i miei, i suoi genitori".
> Accade la stessa cosa in spagnolo? Farò un paio di esempi:
> 
> So perfino dove andranno i tuoi stasera, e di te poco e niente!
> *Sé incluso a donde  iran tus padres/los tuyos esta tarde...*
> 
> A casa dei miei non c'è mai silenzio.
> *En casa de mis padres/de los mios nunca hay silencio.*
> 
> Graziegracias



En realidad ni en español ni en italiano I tuoi/miei/Los tuyos/míos sustituye a "padres". Se trata de *pronombres* posesivos y sustituyen a lo que en cada ocasión estén sustituyendo: Un *artículo* posesivo *más* aquello que es poseído. En los casos que pones en italiano podría ser padres, familia, hijos, amigos, etc, salvo que el contrxgto ya dejara claro que se trata de los padres.


----------



## a malta

Ah sì Neuromante?
Te puedo asegurarar que  estos pronombres se utilizan a menudo, para indicar los padres...o donde vivo yo?


----------



## 0scar

Sustituye a la familia, no a los padres: "Yo pasaré la Navidad con los míos, ella con los suyos y tú con los tuyos"


----------



## a malta

Gracias, ahora entiendo


----------



## bauhauso

¿Entonces cuando oigo a un italiano decir "vado dai miei" puedo entender sin lugar a dudas que se va a casa de sus padres?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

in italiano "vado da*i miei*", "abito con* i miei*" e via discorrendo sta ad indicare sempre *i genitori*. I miei è sempre riferito ai genitori.

Saluti


----------



## a malta

bauhauso said:


> ¿Entonces cuando oigo a un italiano decir "vado dai miei" puedo entender sin lugar a dudas que se va a casa de sus padres?


Bauhauso, por una vez, sin lugar a dudas!
Flipè con tu cita, nada mas apropriado en un forum de idiomas


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> in italiano "vado da*i miei*", "abito con* i miei*" e via discorrendo sta ad indicare sempre *i genitori*. I miei è sempre riferito ai genitori.
> 
> Saluti



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Tomby

Io l'ho imparato così: "i miei" = "mis padres"; "i tuoi" = "tus padres"; ecc.


----------



## 0scar

Del foro inglés-italiano :


Elisa68 said:


> Si. [I miei] in genere e' usato per i genitori, pero' puo' essere allargato anche al resto della famiglia


----------



## bauhauso

a malta said:


> Bauhauso, por una vez, sin lugar a dudas!
> Flipè con tu cita, nada mas apropriado en un forum de idiomas



¿Entiendo que te refieres a mi firma en el foro? ¿O a lo que he preguntado sobre el tema de la expresión "dai miei"?  Supongo que lo primero...


----------



## ursu-lab

"I miei" (i tuoi, ecc.) sta per "i miei genitori". Ma nel proverbio "Natale con i tuoi, Pasqua con chi vuoi" indica la famiglia in generale, e sta per "i tuoi cari" (=i tuoi familiari).


----------



## sachiko_saki

In italiano "i miei e i tuoi" significano, nel linguaggio informale, i genitori/famiglia, ma per lo spagnolo no... dovresti sempre dire mis padres..


----------



## honeyheart

a malta said:


> So perfino dove andranno i tuoi stasera, e di te poco e niente!
> Hasta se donde se iran tus padres/los tuyos esta tarde...


Más allá de la traducción en sí, me interesa aclarar que en este caso (si se refiere, por ejemplo, a salir a cenar, ir a una fiesta, asistir a algún espectáculo, etc., cuando ya está oscuro), nosotros no diríamos "tarde", sino "noche".


----------



## Geviert

Mi sembra alquanto ardito e rischioso voler correggere gli italiani proprio in cui non ci può essere nessun'ombra di dubbio: nelle espressioni_ i miei! i tuoi!

_ Tutto il resto più essere messo in dubbio, queste no (e sono d'accordo) infatti:

Negli esempi riportati da A Malta i pronomi possessivi _i miei, i tuoi _hanno *valore di sostantivo*. Essi non compiono più la loro _funzione _pronominale in senso stretto. Pur se mofologicamente sono dei pronomi posessivi, _non hanno bisogno di rimandare a nessun "contexto"_, poiché si riferiscono in modo esplicito ai genitori e familiari (F. Roncoroni, _Grammatica_, 2005). Quindi, niente _amigos, compadres _e simili come in spagnolo. Infatti, in castigliano è molto più flessibile e può voler dire non solo i "familiares" (compresi i genitori) ma anche "tus partidarios, adeptos", etc. (RAE, _nueva gramática_, 2010, p. 347, 18.2.2a).


----------

